

How cabinet rentals could save the flagging arcade game market - ulysses
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/07/how-cabinet-rentals-could-save-the-flagging-arcade-game-market/

======
anigbrowl
The market is flagging because cabinet manufacturers don't innovate. For the
last decade (or more) I've kept wandering into arcades and being perplexed
about why they offer _less_ than what I can enjoy at home with an average-
power computer, an ordinary game console, and a moderate-size TV. The only
thing differen tin arcade is a heavy-duty controller, the games themselves are
tame in the extreme.

I know it costs a fortune to develop a game. But why not install super-juiced
PCs and ultra-high-res monitors or ultra-large screens, of the sort that I
couldn't afford or fit at home? I remember playing a Sega R-360 which came out
in _1990_ :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbmoF9Ehuk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbmoF9Ehuk)

Good luck finding anything this cool in a US arcade nowadays. I would
cheerfully pay $5 for a few minutes in one of these with an up-to-date
space/flight game. I don't want a nostalgia trip playing some 30 year old
console (well, OK, _sometimes_ ), what I want is a new experience that I can't
have at home, but manufacturers don't seem interested in offering that.

